# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Versioni i ri i Mepis me emër interesant

## Uke Topalli

Eshte liruar ne distribucion varianti antiX i Mepis me emer interesant: "Vetevendosja"

Per me shum mund te lexoni ketu

http://www.mepis.org/node/14192

----------


## goldlizou

dear customer thanks for your feedback.thepowerlevel.com is a professional website that offer gold especially [url=https://www.thepowerlevel.com]wow gold[/AME] and powerleveling serivice for several online games.we have very safe regulation system.if you need any help, please contact our customer service through live chat in our homepage.we will help you directly there,thanks^^ have a nice day

----------

